# Picture posers!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey is a handful at times, but one thing that he's good at is posing for pictures!!! I can plop him down anywhere and he'll sit there and look at me! I wish my other three would be as cooperative. Here are a few that I took this morning! I love him so!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dewey must like his picture taken because he knows how handsome he is. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous photos of Dewey. I think the first picture is my favorite though.:wub:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Dewey you are such a model!!!! Like zoolander!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Deborah, he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

He is beautiful, boys are beautiful, but I like the stories of his misadventures.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Dewey is so gorgeous... I love him


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a cute little guy, is it me or has he lost his little boy "chubbiness" he looks like a little man now, and very adorable.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweet Dewey who always gets blamed for everything….and why I ask? Look at the precious, innocent face….We love you Dewey and we will always take your side, wink wink.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable but if you look real close, I think you can see the "stinker" just oozing out of him. In a good way of course!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Deb....if Dewey goes missing...I swear I didn't take him  I just adore his sweet little face so much...he is beautiful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dewey is just gorgeous. But, I have to admit that I really think he looks like MiMi. I think it is something about the expression. Quite often MiMi looks up at me and I think she looks just like Dewey. Do you see that, Deb? However, MiMi is not as camera friendly, she usually gets kind of stiff when I point the camera at her.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Dewey is so handsome, I don't know how you keep that beautiful coat.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic pictures. So great you have such a little model.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I know he is a handful, (and I bet you wouldn't want him any other way) but he has the face of an angel:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..Dewey is so darling!:wub: Love that sweet boy! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my -- Dewey I think you need to be renamed, Dreamy or maybe McDewey like the Grays Anatomy docs.:tender: You are looking so handsome and I agree with Brenda -- it's a different look. Little butterball turning into a very gorgeous (uh, handsome) grow(ing up) boy. How lucky to have him want to pose too. :wub:



chicklet and simba said:


> Dewey you are such a model!!!! *Like zoolander!*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh no. Now I'm going to picture Ben Stiller. :w00t:


lynda said:


> I know he is a handful, (*and I bet you wouldn't want him any other way*) but he has the face of an angel:wub:


Hmmm, jury might still be out on that.B)


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Dewey looks too handsome to be a handful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Dewey is just gorgeous. But, I have to admit that I really think he looks like MiMi. I think it is something about the expression. Quite often MiMi looks up at me and I think she looks just like Dewey. Do you see that, Deb? However, MiMi is not as camera friendly, she usually gets kind of stiff when I point the camera at her.


Yes I think that Dewey does look a lot like Mimi. I'll take that as a compliment, I think Mimi is beautiful! He looks at the camera because he's so darn nibby! He's afraid that I might have something that he can chew up!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lynda said:


> I know he is a handful, (and I bet you wouldn't want him any other way) but he has the face of an angel:wub:


I do love his spunky personality, but there are times, that I could use a little less spunk!!! LOL!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Deb....if Dewey goes missing...I swear I didn't take him  I just adore his sweet little face so much...he is beautiful!


Aww Maddie seems like such a little lady, I'm afraid that Dewey would rub off on her.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Dewey, you are becoming quite a handsome young man. I just can't believe that underneath that little darling angelic face hides a stinker.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could get Izzy to look at the camera like that. She will sit, but refuses to look at the camera. It takes the two of us and lots of chicken jerky, to get good pics.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Dewey is one handsome boy!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I especially love the one of him on the stairs. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! He is one handsome boy!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I just love and adore every single picture of Dewey, he's gorgeous and he knows it. 

Dewey, Ben wants to know the secret for a full clean face! He already got it down the secrets of destroying a bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> I just love and adore every single picture of Dewey, he's gorgeous and he knows it.
> 
> Dewey, Ben wants to know the secret for a full clean face! He already got it down the secrets of destroying a bed.
> 
> ...


Aww Ben! Don't go picking up any more bad habits from Dewey! Like untying shoes laces(, I'm still in flip flops) destroying every toy he has, he can reach the T paper, and now I have it off the roll, fighting with itty bitty 10# Hardy, chewing buttons off my blouse, and the list goes on......


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! Dewey is so stunning!! I absolutely love him with his long hair! :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you have such a little ham:HistericalSmiley: my Matilda loves having her picture taken also
I love Dewey's name, it fits him, he really is a handsome little man,:wub: I have had one male fluff, I found him to be more loving then my girls, is Dewey like that? I just want to snuggle with him:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you have such a little ham:HistericalSmiley: my Matilda loves having her picture taken also
> I love Dewey's name, it fits him, he really is a handsome little man,:wub: I have had one male fluff, I found him to be more loving then my girls, is Dewey like that? I just want to snuggle with him:wub:


Actually Laurel is the more loving of my four. She would sit on my lap or be held all day. Dewey also loves to be in my lap, but because he likes to get into everything, he gets up and down constantly to "oversee" everything that goes on in the house. He occasionally will get down from my lap just to make sure that no one else can jump up and sit by me! He's a pistol!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's our Dewey! Gotta love that little guy


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

He does pose perfectly! Debbie, he is such a character. Love this little ornery guy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava said if Dewey can behave himself, she'd like to model with him sometime....but if he misbehaves, she'll tackle him but good!!! ...so that's a good thing...isn't it??? :innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Ava said if Dewey can behave himself, she'd like to model with him sometime....but if he misbehaves, she'll tackle him but good!!! ...so that's a good thing...isn't it??? :innocent:


He only poses by himself. Put one of the others with him, and it's a wrestling match!!!! I think that someone does need to tackle Dewey! Maybe Little Miss Ava could be the one!!!


----------

